

Ask HN: I know a guy with great talent. What to do? - ponyous

I know a great young designer. He is only 15 years old, nobody takes him seriously and I think he can make some money with his designing skills, what should he do and how can I help him (I'm 18 and I'm developer)?<p>- His English is good<p>- Knowledgeable in HTML/HTML5 and CSS<p>- Skilled in Photoshop<p>- Knows very basics of JavaScript<p>- Decent with frameworks like Twitter bootstrap, Gumby...<p>- Some of his recent work:
 * http://ewooy.com/img/truffle.png<p>* http://ewooy.com/img/streamio.png<p>* http://ewooy.com/img/edure.png<p>* http://ewooy.com/img/flare.png<p>* http://ewooy.com/img/enyo.png<p>* http://ewooy.com/img/karla.png
======
ponyous
Clickables: <http://ewooy.com/img/truffle.png>

<http://ewooy.com/img/streamio.png>

<http://ewooy.com/img/edure.png>

<http://ewooy.com/img/flare.png>

<http://ewooy.com/img/enyo.png>

<http://ewooy.com/img/karla.png>

------
amartucci7
Hey! My name's Annie and am looking for a technical partner(s) to help me get
my app company off the ground and to apply to Y Combinator (deadline: March
29th). Interested? I really liked the look of your projects so far!

~~~
ponyous
Sure, I'm developer and I can connect you with designer friend.

Send me details to vito+yc@ewooy.com

~~~
amartucci7
Great! Thanks! Just sent an email over

-Annie

~~~
smartwater
For future reference, there is no need to sign individual posts. You can add
information to your profile by clicking your username in the top left corner
of the website. Users can then click your username for more details on you
personally.

------
eksith
You've posted his work here. You're already helping him ;)

